# RAF 148 squadron based at Brindisi Italy



## f for freddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi 
I am researching the RAF 148 squadron when they were based at Brindisi in Italy. In the Diary that I have that started my research the crew I am interested in had close connection with American service men Air force and Navy. 
I am hoping to get in contact with anyone with memories of those days or are able to point me in the direction of possible leads. 
The 148 flew Halifax Bombers at this time fitted with Merlin engines on SOE/partisan missions to Northern Italy, Yugoslavia and Poland. In the photographs I have is one of an USAAF liberator that I presumed crash landed at Brindisi it is over all silver with a square on the tail as a unit marking does anyone know which unit it could be from? 
Yours Hopefully 
Steve


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

Steve what year are we talking about ? there were 4 B-24 bomb groups of the 15th AF that had a black square at the top portion of the twin tails...

460th
464th
465th
485th bomb groups under the 55th bomb wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site FFF.


----------



## f for freddy (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers for the welcome and reply, I must apologise for not getting back earlier as I have been suffering from a sinus infection which has made screen staring painful, anyway.
Erich the year we are talking about is 1944 Jan to Aug, the photo shows a Square to the top of the Libs tail plane with a band below it of the same color, also on the fuselage there is a circle of the same color with what looks like an L in it but the main wing cuts the top of the circle of. When I say color I should say same shade as it is a B&W piccie but I believe the intact engine cowl front is colored (might be red) the ship is an overall silver.
I am presuming the picture is at Brindisi as that is where the crew was based, but it also could have been a diverted Lib from another station.
fff


----------



## Erich (Feb 16, 2007)

the unit would be the 465th bomb group, and yes the engine cowlings would have a colored band on them.....

E ~


----------



## f for freddy (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers for that Erich, will have a go at finding the info on the group and whether any vets about from it.
FFF


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

FFF, you may want to take a look at Frank Ambrose's page on the 465th:

Mission and History of the 15th AF-465th Bomb Gp (H) in Italy

According to him, the group was based at Panatella Air Base, Italy. But the plane picture at Brindisi would not have been unusual. Planes diverted for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## f for freddy (Mar 5, 2007)

cheers for that link


----------



## Jeffrey webb (Jun 25, 2017)

Erich said:


> Steve what year are we talking about ? there were 4 B-24 bomb groups of the 15th AF that had a black square at the top portion of the twin tails...
> 
> 460th
> 464th
> ...


Hi I'm looking to find out about my grandad who was posted in Italy in WW2. I believe he was a firefighter with the RAF. My mum seems to think he was posted in Sorrento but I can't find any info on a base their can anyone please help 
Kind regards Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey Jeff, welcome to the forum. Do you have any other info such as dates or squadron? A list of bases though I don't know if its complete...






​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Nov 27, 2017)

Steve,

I did research at NARA for a friend, a CarpetBagger pilot of a B-24. They flew out of Brindisi from the beginning of 1945 as the 2641st Special Group (Provisional). Their missions entailed dropping weapons, money, and undercover agents mostly in Yugoslavia and nearby areas. The Liberators were sometimes painted all black. They had code names for the money dropped, usually gold, and the code name was nickel. My friend still wants to perform a search of the Adriatic for the load of 'nickels' they had to drop (along with other items) to relieve weigh of the aircraft when it was hit by flak and engines had to be shut down. This group was detached from the 492nd BG 857th BS.


----------



## f for freddy (Oct 6, 2022)

Hi Tony, only just seen your reply, apologies for that !! Thanks for the info on the Carpetbaggers detachment to Brindisi. Great to get the knowledge of their Liberators being based there at the same time as 148 used them as well, much appreciated.
Cheers 
fFFF


Tony Kambic said:


> I did research at NARA for a friend, a CarpetBagger pilot of a B-24. They flew out of Brindisi from the beginning of 1945 as the 2641st Special Group (Provisional). Their missions entailed dropping weapons, money, and undercover agents mostly in Yugoslavia and nearby areas. The Liberators were sometimes painted all black. They had code names for the money dropped, usually gold, and the code name was nickel. My friend still wants to perform a search of the Adriatic for the load of 'nickels' they had to drop (along with other items) to relieve weigh of the aircraft when it was hit by flak and engines had to be shut down. This group was detached from the 492nd BG 857th BS.


----------

